# The Queen could not resist



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I followed Bea's recipe and made then some egg food this evening and the girls absolutely loved it  even Georgie who usually does not partake in these things couldn't resist  I loved watching them sitting together enjoying so I thought I would share 

















Look at how close they got and Georgie didn't freak out 








A little head scratch for being such a good girl I think she even smiled


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ohh that looks good. mm off to find that recipe and make some tomorrow if i have all the stuff


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow that is some good egg food. Now I want to find the recipe too


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think that recipe can fail!!  Where's Ollie though, chasing Pepper?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Where's Ollie though, chasing Pepper?


Its weird he took a bite then he left  I thought he would love it but he didn't seem to interested but the girls they loved it 

Bea I wanted to ask you how often do you give it to them?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Bea I wanted to ask you how often do you give it to them?


Not very often, only because i can rarely be bothered to make it though.  You could give it to them weekly if they like it. Making it with just one egg at a time would mean not a lot would go to waste.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I made it with two eggs and it seemed like alot, I will use only one next time


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup- it was a success here too! I used two eggs and none was wasted..too many kids..lol

Laura, the pics are great! Georgie looks like she's smiling in all those pics! Maybe food is the way to her heart! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Did your love it as much as mine did 

I think your right maybe food is the way to her heart because soon as the food was gone Hollie tried to sit beside her Georgie starting biting at her and wouldn't stop till Hollie moved away  she is such a meany sometimes


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup-they sure did! They ussually go right for fresh foods like hotcakes but I think this one was a favorite. I used cornmeal instead of bread crumbs though..didn't have the bread I wanted to use.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They look like they are really enjoying that, and you've got a great picture of Georgie too -smiling! I cooked an omelette for Willow once and she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I made that recipe for Sunny and she loved it! Cute pics.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a good recipe! I will make it sometime.


----------

